# Banded pigeon found? HELP



## carolsue (Jun 17, 2006)

Pigeon Info AU 2002 ARPU 125
I have looked at the lists and can't find one for AU? 

I accidentlly left my back door open yesterday and found a pigeon in my living room. He doesn't seem to be injured. I gave him a little seed and then tried to give him a lift off into the air. He only went a short distance , but later when I looked he was gone....that was all yesterday.....today he is out in my yard again. There are lots of cats around(including my own) so I have put him in a cage and gave him food and water. I would really like to get him back to his owner. I haven't found the group he belongs too. I hope you can help me. Thanks, Carol 

p.s. I don't know how to take care of him for long term.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here are a couple of links for locating the owner of this bird:

http://www.pigeon.org/carelostbird.htm

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/

If you could please get the bird in a safe place for now so that he/she 
can be returned to the owner that would be great.

fp


----------



## carolsue (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks fp.
I have filled out that pigeon alert form and called the phone no. on the 1st link but was only able to leave a message.. 

What do I do if I don't get a response from either of these???

I do have him in a cage in the house so cats/predators can't get to him.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

carolsue said:


> Thanks fp.
> I have filled out that pigeon alert form and called the phone no. on the 1st link but was only able to leave a message..
> 
> What do I do if I don't get a response from either of these???
> ...



You'll definitely get a response from 911, TAWhatley who is a moderator here also is involved w/the 911 group  .

Glad to hear that the bird is in a cage for now, that sounds good. Thanks for giving h/her a temporary shelter until his situation is resolved. Where abouts are you located?

fp


----------



## carolsue (Jun 17, 2006)

Fp,
I'm located in Cortland, Ohio. I'm on dial-up so am gonna sign off and call my local feed store as they may be able to find me a local club that could assist me. I will be back on soon to update. Thanks for your help. Carol


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Not a problem, keep us posted. If the owner cannot be located, or doesn't want the bird back, then either you can adopt the pigeon or we can help you find a home for the pigeon. We do have members in Ohio.

Good luck,

fp


----------



## carolsue (Jun 17, 2006)

fp,
The feed stores weren't able to help me. But finally I remembered I worked with a girl years ago who had pigeons. Luckily I found the no. in the phone book and was able to talk to her husband. He said they have races going on today but will contact me tomorrow about picking up the bird. 

He's says those nos. on the band are for a Akron Ohio club. He has a book that he can look in and hopefully find the owner. At least, he is someone who will know how to take care of him. 

Thanks for your help and I will come on tomorrow and post how it all went and let you know that he's hopefully on his way to his owner.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Carolsue and thank you so much for your temporary care of this little guy. 

The majority of racing pigeon owners are very responsible people but every now and then some may not want the pigeon back because it didn't return to its loft as it should have. Could you ask either your friend or the owner of the bird what they plan to do with it.


----------



## carolsue (Jun 17, 2006)

Fp & Maggie,
Ok, I have a new question. I have seen him eat..but I haven't seen him drink. I did read the water needs to be and inch or so deep so they can put there head in it and draw up the water.......what if I don't see him drink at all?? 

I'm hoping that they can locate the owner and give the bird back, or was hoping they will keep it if they don't locate the owner. I will ask him what he will do with it......I believe her and her husband would be responsible people, although I didn't know her real well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, I wouldn't be real concerned right now if you don't see him drink. As long as you keep it available he'll drink when he wants. I would add about another inch or so of water to the bowl though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is probably used to drinking out of a different container so he doesn't recognize it as such, but if he gets thristy enough he will drink it.

You can also gently push his head down towards the water so his beak feels the water (no deeper), that sometimes helps get a stranger to drink.


----------



## carolsue (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, He's got a better water bowl now. Will keep you posted if anything changes. Thanks for the help. Carol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have sent a private message to Carol with the owner's contact information.

Terry


----------



## carolsue (Jun 17, 2006)

Just a short update. I received Terry's message and have called and left a message on the owner's machine......hopefully he will call soon and my new little buddy can be on his way home. Thanks everyone for their help. Will post further update as the situation changes......Carol


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's good news, Carol. This pigeon was lucky to get 'lost' in your 
living room  .

fp


----------

